# Problème réception appels sur Apple Watch 5



## Biocyde (9 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème récurrent incompréhensible avec ma Watch que nos amis du service Apple Care n'ont pas pu résoudre eux non plus, alors je tente ma chance avec vous.
Depuis IOS14 ma Watch a un problème presque aléatoire : elle ne réagit plus lorsque je reçois un appel (ni notif, ni son, ni vibration, rien) jusqu'à ce que je redémarre l'iphone. Toute le reste fonctionne... tout tout tout ...
Chaque matin, même combat : si je ne redémarre pas mon iphone, ça ne marche pas et parfois, rebelote dans la journée.
Ma Watch a carrément été changée par me SAV : toujours pareil
Je suis passée d'un Iphone 11 à un iPhone12 Pro : toujours pareil
Seul truc que je n'ai pas testé je crois : c'est de ne pas récupérer ma sauvegarde et de repartir d'un nouvel Iphone mais .... c'est un peu la misère si je dois en arriver là non ?
Mon soucis c'est que j'avais pris l'habitude en clientèle de ne plus avoir le téléphone qui sonne et de faire confiance à ma montre pour m'avertir des appels mais désormais c'est mort ... Quelqu'un a une idée ? suis-je la seule dans ce cas ? 
Merci de m'avoir lue !


----------



## Biocyde (11 Novembre 2020)

aie, a priori personne n'a d'idée .... je suis deg , je ne sais plus quoi faire


----------



## MrTom (11 Novembre 2020)

Hello

Est-ce que tu as essayé de repartir sur une nouvelle configuration de la montre ? Remise à zéro, effacement de la montre dans l'iPhone et configuration comme si elle sortait de la boite ?


----------



## Biocyde (11 Novembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Est-ce que tu as essayé de repartir sur une nouvelle configuration de la montre ? Remise à zéro, effacement de la montre dans l'iPhone et configuration comme si elle sortait de la boite ?


alors, oui, ça j'ai testé mais pareil ..
Par contre je n'ai pas tenté avec un iphone "neuf" , est-ce que c'est possible de ne rapatrier qu'une partie des éléments (genre photos, messages) et avoir un OS "sain" je ne sais pas ... je n'ai tenté qu'en passant de mon iphone 11 à un 12 Pro avec restauration des données et , même maladie


----------



## Claveldavid (23 Novembre 2020)

Biocyde a dit:


> aie, a priori personne n'a d'idée .... je suis deg , je ne sais plus quoi faire


Bonsoir,
J ai exactement le même problème.
J ai même fait une installation à zéro de l iPhone et de la watch. 
toujours pareil.
Avez vous trouvé une solution?


----------



## Biocyde (24 Novembre 2020)

Claveldavid a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J ai exactement le même problème.
> J ai même fait une installation à zéro de l iPhone et de la watch.
> toujours pareil.
> Avez vous trouvé une solution?


Ahhhh ben me voilà rassurée, je ne suis pas la seule
Non toujours rien malheureusement, j'ai un ticket support "spécial magique de la mort" ouvert chez Apple mais plus de nouvelles depuis 10 jours

je les harcèlerai fin de semaine, ça fera 15 jours sans infos ... c'est sûr que s'ils attendent la fin de la garantie, ils vont être tranquilles


----------



## Claveldavid (5 Décembre 2020)

Biocyde a dit:


> Ahhhh ben me voilà rassurée, je ne suis pas la seule
> Non toujours rien malheureusement, j'ai un ticket support "spécial magique de la mort" ouvert chez Apple mais plus de nouvelles depuis 10 jours
> 
> je les harcèlerai fin de semaine, ça fera 15 jours sans infos ... c'est sûr que s'ils attendent la fin de la garantie, ils vont être tranquilles


Bonjour,
Avez vous eu plus d infos de la part d Apple?
De mon côté, j ai eu le support Apple, ils ne comprennent pas et ne donnent pas de suite à mon problème.


----------



## DenisRT (6 Mars 2021)

Biocyde a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un problème récurrent incompréhensible avec ma Watch que nos amis du service Apple Care n'ont pas pu résoudre eux non plus, alors je tente ma chance avec vous.
> Depuis IOS14 ma Watch a un problème presque aléatoire : elle ne réagit plus lorsque je reçois un appel (ni notif, ni son, ni vibration, rien) jusqu'à ce que je redémarre l'iphone. Toute le reste fonctionne... tout tout tout ...
> Chaque matin, même combat : si je ne redémarre pas mon iphone, ça ne marche pas et parfois, rebelote dans la journée.
> Ma Watch a carrément été changée par me SAV : toujours pareil
> ...


Utilisez-vous CarPlay ? Si c’est le cas il ne faut pas chercher plus loin.


----------



## Biocyde (7 Mars 2021)

DenisRT a dit:


> Utilisez-vous CarPlay ? Si c’est le cas il ne faut pas chercher plus loin.


Je confirme, en utilisation wifi cela fait déconner la watch, en filaire je n’ai pas le problème. Merci en tout cas pour la réponse


----------

